
Black Box, Red Disk: How Top Secret NSA and Army Data Leaked Online - rbanffy
https://www.upguard.com/breaches/cloud-leak-inscom
======
mzs
press coverage: [http://www.zdnet.com/article/nsa-leak-inscom-exposes-red-
dis...](http://www.zdnet.com/article/nsa-leak-inscom-exposes-red-disk-
intelligence-system/)

